# Grand Champion made in England



## Big Jim Mac (Apr 17, 2012)

Anyone have one of these or know anything about them? I have a frame with just the crank intact. Love the knight on the head tube badge! Also has lugs for a frame pump I am told. Made in England and Grand Champion on the down tube. Would love to see a photo of one put together. This one was a red or burgundy color, not much paint left.


----------



## nbelleisle (May 8, 2013)

*I have a ladies Grand Champion*

I just bought a ladies Grand Champion - same logos as your frame. Here's a picture. Interesting that there's not much info about these on the web - did you ever find out more? Also, did you put your bike together?






Big Jim Mac said:


> Anyone have one of these or know anything about them? I have a frame with just the crank intact. Love the knight on the head tube badge! Also has lugs for a frame pump I am told. Made in England and Grand Champion on the down tube. Would love to see a photo of one put together. This one was a red or burgundy color, not much paint left.


----------



## Mgcorreia (Aug 27, 2018)

Hello!   I recently purchased and fixed up what I believe is a grand champion bike. Thanks for posting this several years ago or else I would have had no luck identifying the bike.  It’s my daily rider and works great.  I believe mine is a 1954 due to the stamp on the Sturmey Archer back hub.   On the underside of the bottom bracket does your say “British made” and a few serial numbers? My numbers are 71101...not too sure about the last number.   The lines are very similar to the ones being posted here and identical chain rings.  I am missing the head badge. Does anyone have one they might want to sell?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 1, 2018)

I don't think either are active members anymore. Actually, these are considered lightweights. I don't know anything about them, but glad you're enjoying the old iron!


----------



## Mgcorreia (Sep 1, 2018)

Actually the more I research the less I have an idea who made the bike.  There was a Knight bike company so maybe that is the make afterall, but think they made road bikes.   One person at the bike museum thought it was a Norman.


----------

